# Delete question



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

TheRealHip said:


> To the people that did a delete. Do you reinstall the heat shield or wrap the down pipe? Getting ready to do mine and would like to know what you all did. Thanks


Nope, not necessary.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no wrap no heatshield


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

There isn't heat off the pipe? It looked liked the sensors are in different places so the heat shield would have to be modified so I was thinking wrapping.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’ve been running without wrap or heat shield for over 25k miles, no issues. You’ll be amazed at how much clearance is gained without the DPF, plenty of airflow to keep everything coooooool.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

You can weld a bracket to the down pipe and reuse the heat shied with a couple modifications


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I was worried about the paint on the hood getting hot.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Post-delete EGT runs about 500-550F constant. There’s plenty of clearance and airflow around the downpipe to mitigate heat below levels harmful to components or paint.

There’s no more Regen so EGT never reaches the extreme 1100F temps required to clean the DPF. The heat shield was needed for those radically high intermittent temps.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## mocorral217 (Sep 28, 2018)

TheRealHip said:


> To the people that did a delete. Do you reinstall the heat shield or wrap the down pipe? Getting ready to do mine and would like to know what you all did. Thanks


I wrapped my last one, now I have another 2014 td and can't find the delete kit anymore thanks to the EPA. Where did you get yours??.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

mocorral217 said:


> I wrapped my last one, now I have another 2014 td and can't find the delete kit anymore thanks to the EPA. Where did you get yours??.


Curious about this as well. I've been reading Snipezys wiki on it and I'm about ready to tune it myself, but if there's a tuner out there who knows what they're doing with a delete I'd rather work with them.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

I wrapped with exhaust wrap, stainless ties, and a foil blanket, all the way down the new downpipe. I am just speculating, but I figure it will make the exhaust temp a little higher when gases hit the SCR Catalyst, which is still in place. There is still a honeycomb in there, even though DEF never sprays into it. I wanted to try to cook off as much soot as possible, so it will never clog. I have no idea if my theory is correct, but if nothing else, the engine bay is cooler. 

I have about 20k on the delete. Zero issues, other than it shifts a little wonky (by design).


----------

